# First time breeding help



## dasme (Oct 15, 2017)

I've done extensive research on betta breeding and tried breeding a pair I had as an experiment. Today, they finally embraced and dropped eggs. But just like me, it was the betta's first time breeding as well. The male completely ignored any eggs and the female ate any she found. Is this really normal behaviour for the first time due to inexperience or is something wrong?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Both are possible. You need to try them again to know for certain. . . . Don't get your hopes too high though. Once lazy male, often always lazy. And it's normal for females to eat the eggs


----------

